# Wordpress Themes



## Hamalas (Apr 16, 2015)

Any suggestions of a good free Wordpress template for a church website design?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 16, 2015)

We use "evolve"

http://www.ellisvillepres.org/


----------



## Covenant Joel (Apr 16, 2015)

I would highly recommend _no_ getting a free theme. You can get premium themes on themeforest.com for $40-60, and they will look professional as opposed to free. If you are interested in some specific ones, I'd be happy to point you to a few.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 16, 2015)

Sure! What professional themes would you recommend?


----------



## Covenant Joel (Apr 16, 2015)

Incarnation is a great theme, with built-in functionality for sermons. I've used it before, and it does a bit of customization to replicate what's on the demo (and you need pictures that will fit the slideshow on the home page), but it's very professional looking and has good functionality for a church.

I haven't used it, but Adore seems to be a good one.

Rock Harbor also looks good (and would look better with a good church behind it instead of the one on the demo).

Hopes is similar.

Let me know if you have questions or need help with any of them.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Apr 17, 2015)

Challies is running a giveaway for free website design and hosting:

Free Stuff Fridays | Challies Dot Com


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 17, 2015)

Tim Challies did the design for Westminster Letter Press back in 2009; he does good work and free is a whole lot less than what I paid!
Westminster Letter Press


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 17, 2015)

I didn't know Tim Challies did that design.

I like to use mysitemyway.com themes for Churches.


----------



## ChappyEight (Apr 17, 2015)

If you're still looking, I absolutely love the 'X' theme. It's kind of like many themes all rolled into one.

You can buy it here.

Here it is in action on my site.


----------

